# Gulf shores Alabama pier trip!!!



## zfish11 (Sep 19, 2013)

I caught this 38 pound king on the pier 4 pounds off the pier record!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredw (Sep 20, 2013)

Sweet fish.  Digging the cap too.


----------



## zfish11 (Sep 20, 2013)

Roll tide!!!


----------



## mlbowfin (Sep 24, 2013)

Holy Mackerels!!!


----------



## fc3spr0 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, I fish there every year and never get anything near that.  Do any research beforehand?


----------

